# Wagner 1948 - Golden Skeleton



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Golden Skeleton*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*More mushroom goodness !*


























































































































































*Wristshots *:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Golden Skeleton in the sun !*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*On carbon fiber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: On carbon fiber strap*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: On carbon fiber strap*

Wow...great watch and pics Reno. I love how the carbon fiber strap completly changes the look of the watch....it looks just plain classy and a little mean.  Good one sir.

-Shawn


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: On carbon fiber strap*



spm17 said:


> Wow...great watch and pics Reno. I love how the carbon fiber strap completly changes the look of the watch....it looks just plain classy *and a little mean*.  Good one sir.


 Thanks Shawn !

Exactly what I had in mind ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton - Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Skeleton, TRON LEGACY style*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton - 2*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton - Mesh !*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Summer combo !*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Another rubber strap : << white ! >>*

Summer combo b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton - Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Golden Skeleton - Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Unfrozen&#8230;*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Golden Skeleton - Gray strap*

The little lady wanted to borrow the watch, so I put it on a light gray leather strap&#8230; she loves it


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Golden Skeleton - Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Wagner Golden Skeleton - Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton - Python strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton - OEM STRAP*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton • Crocodile strap*


----------



## Soumodip Das (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: On carbon fiber strap*

Hi the watch looks so goooooooooooooooddddd...its simply woooooooooooooowwwww....phew
where can i buy one of these.....could u help me out i would love to see it on my wrist......
Thank You,
SoumodP


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: On carbon fiber strap*



Soumodip Das said:


> Hi the watch looks so goooooooooooooooddddd...its simply woooooooooooooowwwww....phew
> where can i buy one of these.....could u help me out i would love to see it on my wrist......
> Thank You,
> SoumodP


Hi SoumodP 

Thanks.

Unfortunately, the watch is out of stock for literally *several years* (_really_).

The brand itself "*Wagner*" seems to be scarce these days&#8230; I'm not sure it exists anymore.
A few models can be found, but they're rare for sure.


----------



## patsaydat (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Skeleton, TRON LEGACY style*

Wow every post on this site surpises me every time, and that's why i decided to join, nice Wagner, im loving the golden skull


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner "Golden Skeleton" • 2 rivets strap*


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great photos! Don't care for the watch though.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

rhst1 said:


> Great photos! Don't care for the watch though.


:-d thanks anyway :roll:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton • Stemapunk bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton • Milanese*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'Wagner' skeleton • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

very interesting design!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kelvinjames (Nov 9, 2015)

purely inspirational, great watch


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton • 'Sand' canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*WAGNER Skeleton • 'Shark' mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton • Polished stainless steel bracelet*


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Man, what a piece!!! Absolutely stunning and the photos are incredible.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Hsvu said:


> Man, what a piece!!! Absolutely stunning and the photos are incredible.


Thanks Hsvu 

It's my second automatic watch ever. I bought it in 2007.


----------



## date417 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: WAGNER Skeleton • 'Shark' mesh*

Amazing shots!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WAGNER Skeleton • 'Shark' mesh*



date417 said:


> Amazing shots!


Thanks


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*WAGNER Golden Skeleton • Golden mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Wagner Skeleton • Expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Steampunk strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Expansion bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gray Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Red lizard*


----------

